# scallops, swiss and bacon,  oh yeah!!!!



## miamirick (Apr 11, 2010)

Had a long day today trying to clean a few jobs up so i decided to have some scallop pastries and a few jack and cokesto relax
took some scallops and seared em with garlic, butter and a little red wine
fried a few strips of bacon
added some swiss cheese
old bay seasoning
 cayenne pepper
wrapped in pizza dough
smoker on high, about 300, for about an hour 
apple wood for a light taste
jack and coke is full
puppy is helping
no worries now,


----------



## rdknb (Apr 11, 2010)

wow that looks good


----------



## miamirick (Apr 11, 2010)

it was good and still is i.m just finishing off the last one now!!!


----------



## meateater (Apr 11, 2010)

Great looking dish! Your buddy cracks me up. LMAO


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 11, 2010)

What he said.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 11, 2010)

she's not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but she's my biggest fan, likes everything i make!!!!


----------



## ronp (Apr 11, 2010)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## caveman (Apr 11, 2010)

Tasty looking scallops, swiss and bacon.


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 11, 2010)

Great Idea, looks really good and she looks like a great helper there


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 11, 2010)

Great idea to wrap that tasty concoction up in some pastry dough and bake it.


----------

